# BaWaaJige's winter pictures



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

We have the most beautiful snow right now. It is clinging to the trees and grasses making it a winter wonderland. Yesterday I took pictures of BaWaaJige in Walker. I hope you enjoy


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Gorgeous pictures. He is one nice looking Golden. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Beautiful! It's the end of Dec and still no snow here


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Beautiful! It's the end of Dec and still no snow here


 Not to hijack the thread but.....

We are expecting up to 16 inches tomorrow here in Wisconsin...Perhaps we can blow it over towards you Joyce!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Come on, keep the snow in Wisconsin!  We don't want to shovel...


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Sigh. Thank you for posting some incredible pictures for those of us living in snow free zones (Florida). They are just beautiful as is BaWaaJige.


----------



## mmacleod75 (Apr 7, 2012)

These pictures are absolutely beautiful....you have one stunning Golden 
I hope we can get some snow here in Ontario. In my area it's rain and green grass today...hoping for a white Christmas. 
Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi color looks so gorgeous against that white background.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Beautiful! It's the end of Dec and still no snow here


Supposed to get some on Friday, though. Just wish the forecast for tomorrow was snow insted of rain!

But most importantly, Up Norht is supposed to get 10+ inches...as much as 18 inches in some places. Just in time for our ski trip after Christmas! WooHoo!

(Sorry to thread hijack.  )


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful pictures of your handsome boy!
I'm in Michigan too still waiting for snow. I'm tired of the rain and mud.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Okay, I'll concede that a little for Christmas would be nice. But just nothing like we had 2 years ago. I'm also sorry to thread hijack. BaWaaJige is a handsome boy!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

gorgeous photos, he's looking great! But you can keep the snow....


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Gorgeous pictures! He is such a handsome boy!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

We only have about 3in if that. In fact we are in dought conditions. I love snow I dont care for the winds that make -5 feel like -45 but hey it doesnt last forever.

Thank you for all the nice words about BaWaaJige. I am so totally in love him.


----------



## DogsRule1234567 (Sep 5, 2012)

CStrong73 said:


> Hi color looks so gorgeous against that white background.



I agree!!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He's gorgeous - one thing about his head and expression, you would never mistake him for a girlie.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Great pictures and BaWaaJige is gorgeous.........Thanks for the pictures!

Please send some snow our way, we have friends from Sweden coming for Christmas and it is going to feel like spring to them. MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I wish it snowed like that in South Florida for a day or two!! haha Thanks for sharing the pictures! Makes me miss the snow!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you. I know my sister who lives in FL would love to have some snow too. I dont think I could ever live where there wasnt snow. I love winter it does make it hard to train but oh well.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

wow wow wow - beautiful, gorgeous, stunning!!!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Handsome Boy!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

What a handsome boy. The first pic is my favorite.


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

Your boy really is a stunning fellow. I love his rich colouring ....I really lament over the fact that it is virtually impossible to get a GR this colour in NZ. He is big & chunky ...I hope my Loki grows up with a similar build & that lion mane neck ruffle.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you so much. Colour was the last thing on my list when I was choosing a pup but I am so happy with his colour it is exactly what I wanted. He is exactly what I wanted. I had a great breeder that choose a great dog for me.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Beautiful set of pictures.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

He's is absolutely stunning! Love that big head!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you I love his head too. I hope to get GR championship on him this year.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a handsome boy!!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

General V said:


> Thank you I love his head too. I hope to get GR championship on him this year.


I have a feeling that championship will come quite fast! What a stunner!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you I hope so. Goals this year JH, HR ( ukc seasoned dog title), RO1 and a GR Champion.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Aww so beautiful.. I wish it snowed like this around here  Bawaajige you are a lucky cutie pie!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

What a lovely series of photos of a beautiful looking Golden... 

But can you send down some of that snow as we had a 42°C day, which in imperial measurement is approx. 108°F... :...


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

He is a gorgeous boy!! and the snow! wow!!...wish we had some here for Christmas day..not going to happen lol..its going to be 39 C!! we are going to melt lol .may go swimming instead!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Sigh. Thank you for posting some incredible pictures for those of us living in snow free zones (Florida). They are just beautiful as is BaWaaJige.


I live in one of those snow free zones too-love seeing all the snow pictures, then I can enjoy a walk on the beach after looking at them.

Fantastic pictures, Jige is such a handsome boy.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Today it is 0 degrees right now and actually it feels kind of warm outside. I am hopeing that we can have a fire this afernoon and work on our snow snakes. Jige will love that.


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Dec 16, 2012)

Very nice!


----------

